

EC rejects Microsoft's browser promises - robin_reala
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06/12/microsoft_windows_no_ie/

======
pierrefar
MS's move basically means that the OEMs get to choose which browser to
install, and they are the biggest channel which sells Windows.

This leaves the small portion of users that buy "shrink-wrapped" Windows, but
these guys probably know what they're doing as they're by definition
installing an OS, and so are capable of choosing.

So I don't see how the EC can comment that _"Rather than more choice,
Microsoft seems to have chosen to provide less."_

~~~
astine
They could have already removed it if they saw the need. I hgonestly don't see
how this will affect anyone but users of boxed copies of Windows. Not only
will they not have IE, but they will also have difficulty in downloading
Firefox et al.

~~~
nailer
I imagine the EU may make Windows present a choice of non-IE browsers to use,
so no download is required.

------
Dilpil
Is the EC unhappy with the lack of consumer choice, or are they unhappy with
the course consumer choice has taken?

Consumers WANT to have applications bundled with their OS. In the minds of the
average computer user, there is no difference between operating system and set
of pre installed applications.

------
bjoernd
If Microsoft chose the other way and provided a set of alternative browsers
with its OS 1) Would they be required to provide tech support as well? 2) Who
whould chose the browsers that'd go in there?

------
robin_reala
_The Commission statement dryly notes: "Rather than more choice, Microsoft
seems to have chosen to provide less."_

